# New Traps



## big mac (Jan 31, 2012)

I just order my new traps can't wait for them to get here


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Cool, What did you get ?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

what did you order???


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey Don...stereo


----------



## big mac (Jan 31, 2012)

DP raccoon traps an coilspring traps from 1 to 4 an two long spring traps


----------



## big mac (Jan 31, 2012)

An the Coilspring trap 1 through 4 I got three of each


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

What brand of DP's did you order ?


----------



## big mac (Jan 31, 2012)

Dukes


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

looks like you've got a good start there. good luck and keep us posted....


----------



## big mac (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh I will my boy came home an asked dad did you order them today I said yes an he said cool when can we dye them lol


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

You might want to paint your DP's white raccoon like to check on things that stand out. Try using cat dry cat food mixed with bacon grease as bait. Fill the DP it gets the raccoons working it over. Set at least two per location as raccoon run in groups.

How are you going to dye your coils ?


----------



## big mac (Jan 31, 2012)

Really white paint a flat white paint


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Flat or gloss...it is the color that stands out. You can also use a white styrofoam cup to cover the trap and keep it dry.

The problem with paint however is that after a few raccoon it will be back to clean steel. Those raccoon will wear off the paint in no time. I know guys who use powder coating on their traps. It last much longer. I want to do my coils with powder coat also.

You can also try adding Anise to that bait I recomended for the raccoon lots of guys add honey too sweets, raccoon love sweet.


----------



## big mac (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh ok so cover the whole trap with the cup an when they take the cup off they'll then smell the bait ok thank you


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

_Yepp they will knock off the cup and start chowing on the food and when they start reaching for the last little bit ..... snap. Anchor them down well or use a drag._

_I have some Dukes too they are a good trap. Where did you order them from ?_


----------



## big mac (Jan 31, 2012)

From PCSOUTDOORS.COM I got four for $50 plus tax I thought it was a good deal

www.pcsoutdoors.com


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes 50.00 was not a bad price at all. They are a 13.00 trap any where else or more. And I like them and so do other guys.

I found 24 Bandit busters the other day for 100.00. But I hear they are not as good. But, I may just give them a try.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Noyotes you can also drop a marshmellow under the trigger and top that with the bacon grease. When the raccoon looks into the trap he will see the mellow and as he tries to pull it out it will trip the trap. The marshmellow fits perfectly in the trap too as if it were designed for it.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeppers to the Marshmellow, but they do go soft in a rain. However if you have the trap on an angle it will stay a bit more dry.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Speaking of rain, It seems I catch more with the DP traps on a rainy night. I'm not really sure why but for some reason I do better in rainy weather.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The scent from the bacon grease will stay in the air close to the groung in humid weather.


----------



## big mac (Jan 31, 2012)

Ok Mick an call should I dye the DP raccoon traps as well ?


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

I didn't do anything to mine except boil them in borax to remove the grease. I know others dye or paint theirs but I figured since raccoons really aren't trap shy, why bother. I certainly won't paint mine white because traps thieves are thick where I am. The concept makes sense and I sure it helps but I just cant afford to pay for another mans lack of respect.


----------



## big mac (Jan 31, 2012)

Where can you pick up borax I want to do that before I dye them any way


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Any grocery store should have it in their detergent isle.


----------



## big mac (Jan 31, 2012)

The reason I never had new traps they were all hand me downs So this is new to me how long should I cook them in the borax


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

I do mine for 30 minutes. I really don't know if this is too long or not that's just what I did and it worked. I'm not sure how you plan on boiling /dying them but I use a turkey deep fryer. It works great just make sure the traps don't sit directly on the heat because that can weaken the springs. I put a layer of rocks on the bottom of the pot as barrier.


----------



## big mac (Jan 31, 2012)

Good idea on the rocks so after the borax drain the pot put in water an add your dye to begin to dye your traps ?


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

I would pull the traps out of the borax and rinse them. They will have some white scum on them. Hang them while you rinse the pot. Add water and dye, bring to a boil and then add the traps. The longer you boil them the darker they will be so boil until you are satisfied with the color. I dye them in groups of 3 and wire them together at the end of the chain. That way I can check the by lifting them from the wire and not burning my hand. When done hang them to dry in an odor free area. At this point you can wax them if you want. Same thing get new water and bring to a boil place wax on top and let it melt. I boil mine for 45 minutes to make sure the steel is the same temp as the water. Slowly lift up through the melted wax and hang to dry, again order free area is important. Handle the traps a little as possible too. I would suggest watching a few youtube videos on trap preperation first. That way you can have a visual of how others do it and what they look like. Plus they may throw out some other tips as well.


----------



## big mac (Jan 31, 2012)

Thank you it's only been 17 years since ive done it


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Its like riding a bike. Keep in mind there are several different ways to do it and that's just the way I was taught. Others may post their methods or you may see or read of a 3rd way. If one way doesn't work or you don't like it, try another. Its really up to you just as long as you're having fun, that's all that really matters.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi...I am back.

I agree if you are trapping in areas that theifs roam or just curious kids I too would shy away from painting the DP's white. But if you are secure where you trap...do it I know it makes a differance.

I like Speed Dip for water trapping and raccoons.

As for cleaning traps for prep...I just pressure wash them like at a car wash place use the soap and then rinse. All you are doing is getting the oils off. After you wash them allow a couple weeks for a light layer of rust to develop. The purpose is pitting so the dye holds on better.

Mix speed dip as dirrected and use " Coleman fuel " not gas.

Mick is right raccoon are not shy or trap shy. So no need to make them like K9 traps, but you can if you want.

One thing I hate is rusty traps. Speed dip is fast, easy, and messy. Do it durring the summer as it takes time to dry well. I hang mine in a dry sunny location where the sun bakes it a bit. And dipp 2x's a few weeks appart.

They will be a little tacky but in cold weather that is gone...but the nice thing is no rust in your buckets, hands, truck, pants, and rust eatting away at your traps.

You can just wax em after a cleaning too..but it is more work.


----------



## big mac (Jan 31, 2012)

So dying them after cleaning them is good


----------



## big mac (Jan 31, 2012)

I mean dying them after cleaning them will not work


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

If you are using log dye, walnut, or another steel type dye which will be wax covered you dye right away after cleaning and then wax them. When you wax you need enough wax to cover the trap when it is melted. Let the trap warm up in the wax and then pull out.

If you are going to run with Speed dip wash them and allow them to hang outside to develope a light layer of rust then dip them.


----------



## big mac (Jan 31, 2012)

Thank you call an everyone else that have helped


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey no problem...rather see you do well with questions than not and without questions.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Another thing I have found that works well for removing the trap grease from brand new traps is starter fluid. The ether in it does a great job eating the oil off the trap. I just hang my traps from a branch and start spraying from the top of the chain down. Tried it for the first time this year and it worked pretty slick!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

X2 on that Jon.

It sure does cut it fast and slickly. On smaller jobs I do it often.

But it could be an expensive way though on larger jobs.


----------



## big mac (Jan 31, 2012)

I think I'm going to hit it with borax


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Never used borax so I have no idea how well it will cut oil ?

I found pressure washing quick, simple, and easy and it does a good job. Just hit em first with the engine cleaner on the selector at the wash, then soap, then rinse. Two minutes and your are finshed with 3 doz. Oh..I hang a doz per floor mat clip.

If you use the borax let us know how it went.


----------



## big mac (Jan 31, 2012)

That would be faster lol


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

I have never had a problem with the borax but I like the car wash idea better. The next time I need to prep new traps thats what I'm gonna try.

If you do the borax dont skimp on the amount you use.


----------

